# A little help on new hand drill



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I could use a little help from you guys on getting a new cordless drill for my work. I been messing with a Black & Decker 3.5V drill the kids gave me for years, but think it's time to step up a notch.. Any recommendations on 12 v or 18 v drills??.. Also I see lots of listings for 'driver/drill' tools..and hate to admit it but I got NO idea what the 'driver' part is referring to. A little education along this line would be appreciated as well..

Link below is what I think I'm talking about for a drill. Wierd brand..but reviews are good..size is small...and lifetime guarantee (??? LOL) Open to all recommendations as to what you use.. Not planning on building a house..just need something small and light with a little more power than I got for working the pens and general household use...

Gracias as always......JIM

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100618256&N=10000003+90401+501461


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

For another $10 you can have the dewalt. I've had two dewalt 14.4v drills for over 10 years. One finally crapped out before the smoking incident. The other is still going. Had to replace the batteries but none of them last forever. Find one you think is pretty and buy it. 

later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Rigid tools are pretty nice. Rigid is for Home Depot what Ryobi is for Lowes, I think? Anyway, that ought to get-er-done.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Anything will be a huge leap upward from a 3.5v!!  Ridgid makes very good tools. They have been around for years making industrial stuff.

I'm a big fan of Craftsman cordless tools. Good quality at a good price. Had a 18v DeWalt drill & circ saw that were nice but battery run time & life seemed very short. In a 2 year time frame I had to buy 2 new batts @ about $40 each & a new charger. Killed the second set of batts pretty quickly and now the tools are put away until I stumble upon some batts at a garage sale!

Now have 2 CM 19v drills, a circsaw & a 90 degree screwdriver. Sears has a cordless package on sale almost every week. Got 1 drill & the saw with 2 batteries & charger for about $150 and the other drill & driver with 2 batts & charger for about $125

Jeff


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Ridgid is the Home Depot 'store brand'. 
I have a Milwaukie 9v (maybe 10) which I bought many moons ago and it's sitting like Jeff's Dewalt. The batteries lasted about two years. Same thing with their cordless screw driver.
I bought a Dewalt 18V 10-12 years ago (maybe longer.........lol...) and have had zero problems with it. Original two batteries. They don't hold a charge quite as long as when new but plenty for what I do with it these days. I may have to get new batteries when we start on our next deck project though............


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm partial to Dewalt and bought a 4 tool 18v set some years back. One of the batteries is finally getting weak and I've started picking up some spares but other than that I've had no problems with them at all and I've used them on rent houses, deer lease around the house - lots of uses. Love the cordless sawzall and have found more uses for it than you can imagine. The drill is a little heavier than some models but it sure holds up to abuse. If you want to try one let me know - I'll be glad to drop by with it for you to play with and maybe I can drool over some of your handiwork.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The way voltage is increasing on these things, I'd consider waiting till you could get like, 120 volts, and maybe just a cord you could plug in anywhere and never have to worry about batteris again....JK 

I do love the cordless circular saw at the lease !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just go to Wal Mart and get whatever drill is the cheapest. It has worked for the last 10 years. Only bought 3. One of them was a corded drill. I had to replace one that was 20 years old. They just don't make tools like they used too.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks mucho for the advice and opinions.. Think I'll make a run out to Sears in the AM and LOOK at what they've got. Been runnin' down each of your recs on the internet..but I really wanna handle 'em myself ...


Viking..you're welcome to drop by anytime.. My schedule is rather 'loose' LOL. and company is usually slim and none around my trailer... 

Got a cold one or two in the frig and a **** pot full of pens....


oohhh!! and you, ET... I got an elderly 120 skill drill that works fine...and I'll bet it's older than you are....:rotfl: 

Grassyass again....JD


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

2nd vote on the Dewalt, have the 12v and love that thing. Lots of tourque.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks mucho for the advice and opinions.. Think I'll make a run out to Sears in the AM and LOOK at what they've got. Been runnin' down each of your recs on the internet..but I really wanna handle 'em myself ...
> 
> Viking..you're welcome to drop by anytime.. My schedule is rather 'loose' LOL. and company is usually slim and none around my trailer...
> 
> ...


Handling them is the best bet - some are pretty heavy and bulky which may not be necessary for light duty work. I've driven 3 1/2" deck screws and drilled pretty large holes with mine and I wouldn't want less power. It is a pain when you do a bunch of stuff overhead. May take you up on the visit someday - would love to see more of your work and it never hurts to pick up more tips - especially when you are just starting out.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Just got a flyer in the mail from Ace Hardware, they have a Makita 12v compact drill & flashlight combo on sale now. Usually goes for $150, now $79.

Jeff


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*new pens*

Just made some pens out of the ceder and some texas ebony i bought and just can't compete with the cocobolo no pic's battery dead on my camera i'll post some later think i'm going back to the cocobolo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now, just a danged minute, Dude...I been feeling 'artsy-fartsy' tonight so I whupped out a 'combo'...top is Texas Ebony and bottom is mesquite.. Didn't turn out too bad for a nutty idea (but, I gotta agree...it ain't in Cocobolo league)

He11..you got a garage full of Coco...go with the flow !!!!:biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have tried most of the brands mentioned and my favorite is the Hitachi!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Which ever brand you decide on, get their model with the lithium batteries. They don't self discharge, recharge very fast, and last a looong time. I have a ryobi and love it!!

Dave


----------

